# **ENDED** My ROB auction



## norman vandyke (Jul 8, 2016)

These 2 pieces of Russian olive burl each measure 1"+ x 4-5/8" x 9-1/4". 30% mc and sealed with as2. Perfect for knife handles, pot calls, pens or box tops.

Auction starts now and ends 7 P.M. this Sunday, 10 of July. Any increments are allowed. I cover shipping CONUS. Please make domain using donation button on home screen. Once donation is confirmed, I will ship next business day.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 8, 2016)

I ain't scaired .... $ 30.00 big bucks to start

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 8, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> I ain't scaired .... $ 30.00 big bucks to start


With a start like that, I'm thinking I'll have to pack it with some peanuts...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 8, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 8, 2016)

Good looking blanks


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 11, 2016)

Looks like @woodman6415 won the auction. Will ship out as soon as donation is confirmed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 11, 2016)

Dand, I can't believe Wendell won unopposed! I had a lot going on this weekend and never made it back to this. Nice snag Wendell! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 11, 2016)

The $ 30 dollar big bucks donation has been sent ... Thank you for the beautiful wood and the chance to play the game ....

To @Tony and all the rest that were sleeping I wish to thank you also ... I love winning auctions with the lowest bid ... Wendell the big winner

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks to you both Norm and Wendell for supporting your community.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 11, 2016)

Awe! Rats!! 

Congrats Wendell!!

Thanks Norm!!


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 15, 2016)

Wow ... Amazing ... Not sure I'll ever be able to cut this beautiful wood up ... Thank you ... Thank you 

And now I know my spell works even thru Internet ... Go to sleep ... Don't bid on this bad wood ... 

I won big time here 
Thank you @norman vandyke

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 15, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> Wow ... Amazing ... Not sure I'll ever be able to cut this beautiful wood up ... Thank you ... Thank you
> 
> And now I know my spell works even thru Internet ... Go to sleep ... Don't bid on this bad wood ...
> 
> ...


Glad it got there already. Post office said not until Saturday and it's only a 6 hour drive from here. Haha


----------

